# Ubuntu zerstört WinXP Bootmenü



## lord slave (25. September 2008)

*Ubuntu zerstört WinXP Bootmenü*

Ich habe mir Ubuntu installiert und als ich neugestartet hab hat mir das Linux Bootmenü gesagt 


```
Grub loading stage 
1.5 Grub loading , please wait 
Error 22  
kann mir einer helfen?
```
wie bekommt ich das weg damit ich wiederauswählen kann welches OS ich nehmen kann 
XP oder Ubuntu


----------



## riedochs (25. September 2008)

*AW: Ubuntu zerstört WinXP Bootmenü*

Versuche mal Grub neu zu installieren. Wenn du "grub error 22" in google eingibst findest du genug Hinweise.


----------



## Bauer87 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Ubuntu zerstört WinXP Bootmenü*

Wenn ich die Grub-Fehler richtig im Kopf habe (Fehlernummern sind Dreck, zum Glück kenne ich die nur wegen Support meinerseits), bedeutet das, dass Grub (der "GRand Unified  Bootloader") seinen zweiten Teil ("Stage 2") nicht findet. Das kann u.a. daran liegen, dass die Bootreihenfolge der Festplatten im BIOS verstellt wurde oder bei der Installation falsch erkannt. Es kann aber auch durch nachträgliche Umpartitionierung kommen. Die einfachste Lösung ist oft, die Reihenfolge der Festplatten im BIOS umzustellen. Achja, wenn dein Board USB-Boot unterstützt, kann es dadurch auch zu Problemen kommen. War z.B. während der Installation ein Flash-Speciher per USB angeschlossen, hat der auch ne Nummer von Grub bekommen. Jetzt hat die Platte diese nummer und die vorherige Plattennummer existiert nicht mehr. Workaround: USB-Speicher anschließen. Anders herum kann es auch passieren, dass Ubuntu mit angestecktem USB-Speicher nicht startet.

Wenn all das nicht hilft, wirst du Grub neu installieren müssen, dazu verweise ich auf das Wiki von Ubuntuusers.de, das dazu dutzende Varianten erklärt. Du kannst dir eine aussuchen, funktionieren alle. Achte vor allem darauf, dass die Einträge in der "device.map" stimmen, ansonsten wird Grub wieder auf falschen Platten oder Partitionen nach Stage 2 suchen.

PS: Wenn ich die Nummern nicht richtig im Kopf habe, vergesse den ersten Teil.

PPS: Ich trage gleich mal auf der Ubuntu-Entwickler-Plattform (Launchpad.net) ein, dass diese Fehlernummern eine Plage sind. Stattdessen einen erklärenden Satz auszugeben, was denn schief läuft, sollte wohl nicht zu schwer sein.


----------

